# Odd Rescue...



## metalbetta (May 17, 2010)

Fire Bellied Newts. 

Went to visit mom tonight so we could watch the True Blood season finale... Which rocked.

But I happened to notice my brother's newt cage's water level was EXTREMELY low. There was barely enough to cover their bodies, and it just broke my heart. These guys have been around since I was in elementary school.... I'm guessing they're approx. 9 or 10 years of age. I read somewhere they can live as long as 30 years. I'm astonished they're still alive after this neglect. So I took them home with me. The picture below is of them about 10 minutes ago. I'm guessing their growth was stunted?

Anyway I know it's an odd question and all, but I've read certain amphibians can live with bettas. I'm starting a 10 gallon betta sorority... Is there any way I'd be able to stick them in there without problems? Are they compatible at all?

Please, don't heckle if it's an obvious no, I don't ever deal with amphibians so I would have no idea as to whether or not they would be able to fit.

I have their appox 2.5 gallon critter keeper here, and I'll be using that for the time being. But it's so nasty from all of the neglect I really don't want it in my house. Not to mention I'd rather not have another tank lying around. 

Any input is appreciated, thank you.


----------



## truthequalslies (Jan 21, 2010)

I've read Fire bellied newts secrete toxins from their skin I have one myself it lives with a guppy and an apple snail I wouldn't recommend it since they will eat a fish mine is just a sweety  if you lived close I would take em they also only need an inch or two of water to stay moist and prefer cold water like a goldfish (their from china) and prefer being in a dark area

I hope this helps


----------



## metalbetta (May 17, 2010)

I have two here... 
I just read they prefer 68 degrees of water... Some prefer mostly water, but the "occasional odd newt will spend a lot of time on land"... I've discovered one of them loves the water, while the other much prefers land. He/she's been basking on the edge of the bowl... Though I set up an island for him/her... lol. 

Speaking of which, how do i tell gender?

Will probably be rehoming them with a friend once I get them back to health...

These guys are significantly smaller than all of my bettas. Even my females. I'm talking serious growth stunt. I'm heartbroken to see them like this! So darn cute too.


----------



## metalbetta (May 17, 2010)

68 degrees... temperature. Totally came out wrong. lol


----------



## TharBePirates (Aug 15, 2010)

We looked into getting a pair before we got bettas. They prefer colder water, so they wouldn't be good tank mates.

I'd suggest a nice five gallon (or even better, ten) with a 75-25 water to land ratio with something slanted for them to use as a beach to get up on the land. They prefer to be in the water more than on land, but they still need the land. Also you can fill the tank up only partially or so. They like some shrubbery or drift wood on land to hide under, and some bogwood in the water that sticks up on the surface I've head is nice too.

Hope that helps!


----------



## metalbetta (May 17, 2010)

That's what I was thinking. And yes, that helps a lot! Trying to find something slanted I can use for them to get on land, but I'll post a picture of my makeshift set-up. It's only 2.5 gallons, but that's all I've got for the time being. I have an empty 10 gallon but I'm in the process of setting that up for the sorority.

One of the newts really is not a fan of going into the water right now. I'm wondering if that's due to an illness? The water is dechlorinated and at room temperature, and the other newt is having a heck of a time exploring, but the former is just sitting on top of the island. looking around and making noises, but really does not want to be in the water.


----------



## metalbetta (May 17, 2010)

[[Mods, with the direction this thread is going, the off topic forum might be best.. Sorry for the inconvenience]]

Here are a few pictures of what I can do with what I have. Not sure what I'm going to do about a bridge yet..

The water looks cloudy in the full tank pic due to the horrible quality of that old 10 year old critter keeper. it's scratched up and I think it's stained as well. Like I said it breaks my heart to see these little guys in the condition they were in...

I may have found someone who would be able to take them in. Keeping my fingers crossed!


----------



## TharBePirates (Aug 15, 2010)

Occasionally you get newt that prefers land to water, which just means you might consider giving him a bit more land space (or just halving the land to water ratio, to they both get what they like best). Just make sure the earth on his little patch of land is soft (no gravel, delicate bellies) and you might want to just watch him for a few days to make sure he's not ill instead of merely peculiar.

Also, lurking on some amphibian forums always helps. They'd be a good deal more informative that me, who only knows all of this via lurking on amphibian forums lol.


----------



## truthequalslies (Jan 21, 2010)

The males tend to have a larger I guess u can say anal area lol due to certain endowments =P its best to look online cuz they. Usually hav example pix,,,also a. Heads up they shed and they may bite @ eachother to help remove the old skin ,,,what are they fed? It may or may not have somthing to do with the stunted growth I feed. Mine. Live bloodworms and frozen brine shrimp also its recommended to feed Them every other day


----------



## truthequalslies (Jan 21, 2010)

Here's a pic of my lil newtsy about a week after I got it


----------



## metalbetta (May 17, 2010)

Thanks so much for all of the advice! I really appreciate it! They're looking better already. Still need to get them to eat something (I only have newt pellets and a bunch of betta food), so I'll be going out later to get some frozen brine shrimp... I'm sure the fishies will like it as much as they will!


----------



## JKfish (Apr 8, 2010)

They're adorable. I wish i could help, but I don't know much about newts, just turtles. Good luck with them.


----------



## FuulieQ (Jan 10, 2010)

OnO Poor little things!!!

Aww, they're so cute... maybe I should get some newts instead of a gecko... hmm.... choices, choices...


----------



## metalbetta (May 17, 2010)

They're a lot of fun to watch... can't handle them nearly as much as you would a reptile though. The boyfriend met them tonight. He agrees that he'd love to have them but we have WAY too many tanks in this house!!! lol


----------



## truthequalslies (Jan 21, 2010)

Just make sure to. Give them shrimp in moderation because of the salt content I had a fbn wen I was a kid and it died from too much salty shrimp because sum dumb petshop employee told my mom it'd b fine just 2 feed it frozen bs as its everyday meal


----------



## metalbetta (May 17, 2010)

This is why I flat out don't speak to the pet store associates. What's a good everyday diet?


----------



## Ariel1719 (Mar 29, 2009)

I was interested in getting one and i read that they need at LEAST 10gals for at least 2 newts. Their diet i didnt read about so i cant help ya there, but yea i also read that they need the water filled all the way at the top with some land.. Idk it seemed pretty complicated so im waiting it out, probably just get a lizard instead!


----------



## metalbetta (May 17, 2010)

I keep reading contradicting stuff too. Will be going out to get them a larger critter keeper, I just can't fit another 10 gallon in my house! Hopefully their new owner (whoever that might be) can provide for them more than I can.


----------



## truthequalslies (Jan 21, 2010)

If you change their water. Once or Twice a week they'll b fine in a. Large. Critter keeper,,,their newt pellets should b fine as. A staple but I. Like to give my pets variety. I. Couldn't imagine ever eating the same thing every day my whole life lol


----------



## metalbetta (May 17, 2010)

Bought them some "reptile sticks" as a staple for the time being... The package said "perfect for amphibians" so I'm having trouble figuring out why they're called REPTILE sticks. meh. They have similar ingredients to the pellets, and the newts like chasing them around. Lazily. 
Made a few mods to the tank... Had some extra gravel from the 10 gallon so I used the rest to give them a little beach of sorts... Layered it with large rocks so they wouldn't be tempted to nibble on the gravel. Looks awesome.


----------



## dipsydoodlenoodle (Mar 3, 2010)

I have three of these 

dont know if linking other websites is allowed but caudata.org is a brilliant site for the care of newts/amphibians and axolotls. 

My newts eat blood worm and brine shrmip. I feed them every 3 days; they shouldn't be fed daily as far as I am aware. 

Newts are brilliant lol. 

My 3: Isaac "stomps" around the tank and my boyfriend things its hysterical. Isaac has a good stare and she sometimes runs across the tank on her back legs with her arms wafting around (like a kid)

Flame: if you put your finger up to the glass flame will walk around it, unlike Isaac who stares at it. Flame was a big swimmer but now she is turning into a "stomper" as well. 

Tiny: One word describes him; PATHETIC lol. He has to be hand fed; he won't eat for himself; he is terrestrial and if he falls into the water he panics; however he likes sitting in a shallow dish. People claim newts don't like to be handled; Tiny does; I dont handle them much; except when moving them to clean them and Tiny doesn't want to let go generally. He was on my hand once and my boyfriend went to say hello to him and he gradually backed up until he was safe with his 'mammy' lol. He is brilliant!


----------

